
How Do We End the Never-Ending Wars? - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/war-security/elad-uzan-how-do-we-end-never-ending-wars
======
farummi
On Wikipedia there is a page with the "list of the largest employers" in the
world.

At the top, is the US Department of Defense, at 2.86 million employees. It has
an annual budget of over 700 billion dollars. On top of that, add the
industries that work with the military and you get the military–industrial
complex that shapes public policy and makes it pro-war.

How do we end wars? By taking away the incentives to wage wars.

